

Ask HN: What problem isn't already solved in iOS app store? - snihalani

Hi,
I am student at Georgia Tech studying Computer Science. I have ten days of vacation till school starts and I am bored to death. I want to learn writing iOS application but thing is, every time I start following a tutorial, I give up easily because the final product isn't something I really want. Hence, I am looking for an idea that you would like to see in App store? I am looking for a new problem to solve or a solution that could be done better.
Thanks.
======
kuasha
Rephrase your question- What problem a lot of people tried to solve but is
still not perfect (almost all of them) - Then pick one you want to work on and
make that better-

------
jdavis703
What problems are you having? It sounds like boredom is one of them. Write an
app that solves a problem for you and maybe it will solve one for others.

------
jamesjguthrie
You could try and do something that could help your classwork. For example we
do a lot of weight transfer calculations in suspension class, as part of my
Motorsport Design Engineering degree course. So I built a 'Weight Transfer
Calculator' Android app.

------
kellros
Anything worthwhile takes time.

I'd suggest you find a topic you are passionite about, check out what apps are
already available, grab a few and learn from their mistakes.

------
creativeone
Check out tap2print.com, try and make a cool app that works with their api and
you can earn some money.

------
AznHisoka
There are no problems left in first world countries </cynicism>

